# PRTS courses available in audio - (Beeke's seminary)



## crhoades (Nov 15, 2006)

I posted this on another thread and thought this would be a good place to start a new one. I have profited greatly from the ones I've listened to so far. I have a few of them so if you have questions, ask. In order to order them you have to call Reformation Heritage Books. 616-977-0599

MP3's are the cheapest route to go.
___________________________________________________________________

*REVISED May, 2006*​ 

*PRTS COURSES ON TAPE*​ 
*(OLD NUMBERS ARE IN RED)*​ 

*COURSE # COURSE TITLE DATE # TAPE INSTRUCTOR*


*OLD TESTAMENT*

121 *O.T. EXEGESIS I: PENTATEUCH* SP-02 24 DR.G. BILKES

122 *O.T. EXEGESIS II: HISTORICAL BOOKS* SP-04 17 DR. G. BILKES *CDs*

123 *O.T. EXEGESIS III: POETIC BOOKS* F-03 14 DR. G. BILKES *CDs*

124 *O.T. EXEGESIS IV: PROPHETS* F-02 24 DR. G. BILKES

131 *ARCHAEOLOGY & BIBLICAL HISTORY*:
131a *ARCHAEOLOGY* F-01 21 DR. G. BILKES

132 *O.T. INTRODUCTION* SP-03 24 DR. G. BILKES

142 *BIBLICAL THEOLOGY I: OLD TESTAMENT* F-03 27 DR. G. BILKES *MP3*

151 *HERMENEUTICS:*
151a *HISTORY OF BIBLICAL INTERPRETATION* F-02 27 DR. G. BILKES
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*

162 *O.T. SEMINAR*: 
162b *EZRA AND NEHEMIAH* SP-03 13 DR. G. BILKES
*162c *PREACHING FROM THE BOOK OF JOB* SP-01 6 DR. H. JONES


*NEW TESTAMENT*


221 *N.T. EXEGESIS I;THE GOSPELS* F-02 23 DR. G. BILKES

222 *N.T. EXEGESIS II: PAULINE EPISTLES* SP-03 15 DR. G. BILKES

223 *N.T. EXEGESIS III: GENERAL EPISTLES & HEBREWS* SP-04 17 DR. G. BILKES *CDs*

224 *N.T. EXEGESIS IV: ACTS & REVELATIONS* F-03 14 DR. G. BILKES *CDs*

232 *N.T. INTRODUCTION* SP-01 18 DR. G. BILKES

233 *THE TEXT OF THE BIBLE* F-01 23 DR. G. BILKES

241 *BIBLICAL THEOLOGY II: NEW TESTAMENT* SP-02 24 DR. G. BILKES

261 *NEW TESTAMENT SEMINAR*
261a *STUDIES IN THE BOOK OF JOHN* F-03 12 REV. M. ROBERTS
261b *STUDIES IN ROMANS* F-99 6 REV. M. ROBERTS
*261c *THE EPISTLES TO THE HEBREWS* F-98 12 DR. H. JONES
261d *ASSOCIATES OF THE APOSTLE Paul* F-03 10 REV. DEN BUTER
261e *LESSONS FROM **THE APOSTLE JOHN* SP-06 8 REV. DEN BUTTER


*CHURCH HISTORY*


*312 *MEDIEVAL CHURCH HISTORY* F-01 20 DR. R. MULLER*(may circulate*
*only for students)*

314 *MODERN CHURCH HISTORY* F-02 29 Dr. Beeke,, Dr.Haykin, Dr. VanVliet, & Dr. Ella

315 *N. AMERICAN CHURCH HISTORY* SP-04 21 DR. F. SMITH *CDs*

*321/*321a *THE LIFE & THOUGHT OF AUGUSTINE* SP-02 8 REV. C. PRONK

*323/* 321b *THE THEOLOGY OF JOHN CALVIN* SP-01 8 REV. G. PROCEE

322 *REFORMED THEOLOGICAL RESEARCH* - SP-03 24 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3*

324 *PURITAN THEOLOGY* 3-06 10 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3 *

*325/* 325a *THE THEOLOGY OF JOHN OWEN* W-04 10 DR. D. THOMAS *CDs*

*327/* 325b *THEOLOGY OF WILHELMUS a` BRAKEL* 3-06 12 REV. B. ELSHOUT *MP3* 

*328/* 325c *THE THEOLOGY OF JONATHAN EDWARDS* SP-02 9 DR. M. HAYKIN *CDs*
*(Syllabus for this course is #10.00)*

*326/ *326a *THE DUTCH 2nd REFORMATION* SP-04 22 REV. C. PRONK *MP3* 

**330/**326b *SECESSION THEOLOGY* SU-00 6 REV. C. PRONK

**329**327a *SCOTTISH PRESBYTERIANISM*- SP-03 12 DR. D. LACHMAN *MP3*

*334/*327b *EARLY ENGLISH NON-CONFORMITY* 06/04 10 DR. R. OLIVER *CDs*

**331/**328 *COVENANT THEOLOGY* SP-01 8 REV. M. WATTS

*332/*329a *CONTEMPORARY THEOLOGY* SP-05 13 DR. L. BILKES

**333/* *329b *BRITISH THEOLOGIANS OF THE 20TH CENTURY* 10-98 11 REV. G. THOMAS

411 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY I: PROLEGOMENA*- SP-03 24 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

*SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY*


412* SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY II: THEOLOGY PROPER*- SP-05 24 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3*

413FR *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY III: ANTHROPOLOGY*- SP-03 29 REV. C. PRONK
------*FOR FREE REFORMED STUDENTS*

413 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY III: ANTHROPOLOGY*- F-03 26 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

414 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY IV: CHISTOLOGY*- SP-04 25 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

415 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY V: SOTERIOLOGY*- SP-01 19 DR. J.R. BEEKE

416 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOGY VI: ECCLESIOLOGY*- F-01 25 REV. P. VANDER MEYDEN

417 *SYSTEMATIC THEOLOLOGY VII: ESCHATOLOGY*- SP-05 12 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

421 *INTRODUCTION TO APOLOGETICS* F-04 10 DR. JAMES GRIER *CDs*

*432/* 432a *CHRISTIAN PHILOSOPHICAL ETHICS*- F-03 9 DR JAMES GRIER *CDs*

*433/*432b *PASTORAL AND PRACTICAL ETHICS* - SP-04 16 DR. L. BILKES *CD*s
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*

*434/*433 *CRITICAL THINKING FOR MINISTRY* W-04 7 DR. JAMES GRIER *CDs*

441 *SYMBOLICS : CREEDS & CONFESSIONS*
*442/* b. *THE THREE FORMS OF **UNITY* F-03 21 REV. G. PROCEE *CDs*
**443/ **c.* THE WESTMINSTER **STANDARDS* SP-03 9 DR. S. FERGUSON


*PRACTICAL THEOLOGY*


511 *HOMILETICS I: SERMON PREPARATION, CONSTRUCTION, & DELIVERY* SP-06 22 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3*

512 *HOMILETICS II: REFORMED EXPERIENTIAL PREACHING* SP-03 22 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3*
*(Syllabus for this course is $15.00)*

513 *HOMILETICS III:SERMON PREPARATION FOR SPECIAL SERVICES* F-01 19 DR. J.R. BEEKE

514 *HOMILETICS IV: PREACHING FROM THE HEIDELBERG CATECHISM* SP-01 20 DR. J.R. BEEKE

515 *HOMILETICS V: EXPOSITORY PREACHING* 11-04 20 REV. DEN BUTTER 

611 *PASTORAL THEOLGY I: FOUNDATIONS AND PROCESS OF BIBLICAL COUNSELING* SP-02 16 DR. R. HARRIS
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*

612a *PASTORAL THEOLOGY IX ISSUES IN BIBLICAL COUNSELING* SP-03 22 DR. G. SCIPIONE 
*(Syllabus for this course is $35.00)*

*612/*612b *PASTORAL THEOLOGY II POIMENICS IN PREACHING*; SP-05 12 DR. L. BILKES *CDs*

*613/* 613a *PASTORAL THEOLOGY III: CATECHETICS & PREACHING* F-04 9 JAMES BEEKE *CDs*

*618/* 613b* PASTORAL THEOLOGY VIII: YOUTH MINISTRY* SP-02 8 REV. M. KELDERMAN

*614/*614a *PASTORAL THEOLOGY IV: THE CHRISTIAN MINISTER AND MINISTRY* F-05 22 DR. J.R. BEEKE *MP3* 

*615/* 614b *PASTORAL THEOLOGY V: THE MINISTER’S MARRIAGE & FAMILY* SP-03 12 REV. D. LIPSEY

*616/* 615a *PASTORAL THEOLOGY VI: LITURGY* SP-01 & 05 10 REV. P. VANDER MEYDEN

*617/615bPASTORAL THEOLOGY VII LEADERSHIP & ADMINISTRATION* SP-01 17 DR. J.R. BEEKE *CDs*

622* CHURCH POLITY THE CHURCH ORDER OF DORT* W-05 24 REV. B. ELSHOUT *CDs*
*(MISSING 3 TAPES TO BE DONE AT A **LATER DATE)*

631 *MISSIOLOGY I:INTERNATIONAL MISSIONS* SP-03 11 REV. K. HERFST

*632/* 632a *MISSIOLOGY II: EVANGELISM AND DOMESTIC MISSIONS* 6-03 12 REV. B. ELSHOUT *CDs*

*634/* 632b *MISSIOLOGY IV:* SP-04 
633b *MISSIOLOGY III: PRAYER* 12/04 10 DR. M. HAYKIN
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*
9 REV. K. HERFST *CDs* *CHURCH PLANTING*

633a *MISSIOLOGY III: REVIVAL* 12-03 9 DR. M. HAYKIN *CDs*
*(Syllabus for this course is $10.00)*


----------



## 3John2 (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW!!!


----------



## ADKing (Dec 18, 2006)

I noticed that under systematic theology the Free Reformed students have their own course in anthropology. Does anyone know why?


----------



## JOwen (Dec 19, 2006)

ADKing said:


> I noticed that under systematic theology the Free Reformed students have their own course in anthropology. Does anyone know why?



Hi Adam,

The reason for this is we in the Free Reformed Churches hold to a 3 Covenant view (Redemption, Works, Grace). This is consistent with the teaching of the _Nadere Reformatie_ and the Second Reformation in Britain (See the Sum of Saving Knowledge, Rutherford's Covenant of Life Opened, David Dickson's THERAPEUTICA SACRA, etc).
Historically the NRC (which the HRC came out of) has held to a two covenant view (See _Reformed Dogmatics_ by G.H. Kersten) which essentially denies the CoR and places the CoG in almost entirely ethereal terms. In the Free Reformed Church most ministers believe that the Covenant of Grace is a breakeable covenant (physically) being made with the elect and their seed. Historically the NRC would deny this (1905 declaration) and would teach that the CoG is made only with the elect. The FRC wishes to make sure that the new HRC has worked this through before they merge.

The reason for two different courses on anthropology is becoming less needful. As our two student bodies continue to mix, the result is less of a drastic covenantal gap. Recently, while at PRTS, I took a course by Professor Pronk on the Dutch Second Reformation and the Secession of 1834, and for the first time in history, the FRC and HRC students were in the same class.

This reflects the continued desire for the FRC and HRC to come together, not only at a seminary, but also in ecclesiastical fellowship. This has borne itself out in the recent "Reformed Doctrinal Statements Agreed upon by the Synodical External Relations Committee of the Free Reformed Churches of N.A. and the Classis of the Heritage Reformed Congregations October 2006".

Adam, if you wish to see this statement, email me.

Blessings!

JL


----------



## ADKing (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for the very thorough answer. It was very helpful and informative. What a delightful thing it would be indeed to see a union in the church for once!!


----------



## JOwen (Dec 19, 2006)

ADKing said:


> Thank you for the very thorough answer. It was very helpful and informative. What a delightful thing it would be indeed to see a union in the church for once!!



I agree brother. I'm only one small opinion in the Free Reformed Church, but as I see it, union will come some day. When that will be will be largely determined not only by the higher courts, but also by the general membership. The way I see it, both federations are a subculture of the mainstream Reformed movement with strong ties to the Netherlands. This has imported a certain degree of suspicion within the laity who (rightly or wrongly) have preconceived ideas about the other group. Those of us who have no ties with the Netherlands (born here in North America) have no affinity to the problems of the past, and are willing to look at overwelming common ground we share, and move forward. Both federations are children of the _Nadere Reformatie,_ the Secession of 1843, and ardent lovers of confessional, biblical experiential Calvinism. 

Our FRC synod in 2007, if memory serves, will be addressing the next step in communication which I believe, is mutual invitation to each other's pulpits and a standing invitation to each other's synods. 
Hope this helps brother.

BTW, you met with Rev. Jack Schoeman earlier this month. He said he had a nice, albeit brief, visit with you.


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 19, 2006)

And thus we get a covenant doctrine where God is no longer sovereign, but is dependent on man?

A conditional covenant?


----------



## JOwen (Dec 19, 2006)

BertMulder said:


> And thus we get a covenant doctrine where God is no longer sovereign, but is dependent on man?
> 
> 
> A conditional covenant?



No, God fulfills the conditions, yet humanly speaking there are conditions to be met (though the Spirit enables).


----------

